

Exploiting Ammyy Admin – developing an 0day - stevekemp
http://www.scriptjunkie.us/2014/09/exploiting-ammyy-admin-developing-an-0day/

======
tetha
This really reads like cyber combat. It feels like neuromancer is dawning
fast. Scammer groups aren't discouraged by legal means, they are discouraged
by the possibility of losing control of their infrastructure. That's beautiful
in its own way.

------
vesche
Thanks for sharing this, hope it gets more traction.

